# Lesnar vs Mir



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Man that guy is a horse! I don't see anyone up and coming that is going to beat him.

He is always going to take it too the ground whenever he can. 265lbs of pure wrestling talent smothering you has to just kill your energy. did you see the power generated behind his fists while laying on his stomach?

People keep saying "wait until he faces a good boxer. a good boxer will whip him"...why on earth would Brock stand up and box with a boxer?

Groing up as a wrestler I was always a huge Lesnar fan (how couldn't you..he was the best of the best) so his fights are exciting to me. to the rest of the MMA world his fights are probably pretty boring to watch.

I think he should havd kept his comments to himslef but still a fan

Mir talked a ton of crap and didn't even come close to backing it up.

I don't think ripping the sponsers was a good idea though. I would imagine Dana is going to have a serious talk with Lesnar.

I can't wait to see what the next person "trys" to do against him

What did you guys think?


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

"I might even get on my wife tonight" thats all I've got to say.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I think he said what a lot of fighters have thought about saying, but never had. Obviously, some of his antics where out of line, but I'm sure that will be resolved.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Douche Bag 100%......Fedor will walk through him!!


----------

